# new grower looking at ventilation options



## twistedlefty (Oct 14, 2021)

4x4 tent for veg, 5x5, for flower.
options considered are
1.  2 ac infinity S6s, one in each tent with separate filters
2. 1 ac infinity S8 in the 5x5 with a filter, and exhausting the 4x4 into the 5x5 with a booster fan
(not sure if the booster fan is needed, but i want to extend the life of the S8)

any ideas are welcomed

thoughts?

edit, i should have mentioned tents are both 6'11" tall, 
and i will be using HLG 600bspec/600rspec LED quantum boards


----------



## Airbone (Oct 14, 2021)

I would say 2 s6
Those ac infinity fans have a temp humidity control that will ramp up or down your fan when programmed, depending on conditions in your tent.

It might be hard to control climate in both tents with one fan.


----------



## twistedlefty (Oct 14, 2021)

i have been reading a lot on the topic and some feel the S6 is more than enough for a 4x4, maybe even a 5x5, as they never run their fans higher than half way. 
this is a little hard to believe with the auto control you mentioned varying the speed frequently.


----------



## Airbone (Oct 14, 2021)

twistedlefty said:


> i have been reading a lot on the topic and some feel the S6 is more than enough for a 4x4, maybe even a 5x5, as they never run their fans higher than half way.
> this is a little hard to believe with the auto control you mentioned varying the speed frequently.


I run a s6 in a 4x4 and yes it is more than enough.
I had a post break off at the bottom while I was at work…
When I got home that s6 had my whole tent collapsed in and bent 2 more posts.


----------



## twistedlefty (Oct 14, 2021)

wow?
 damn, that sux.


----------



## twistedlefty (Oct 14, 2021)

Airbone said:


> I would say 2 s6
> Those ac infinity fans have a temp humidity control that will ramp up or down your fan when programmed, depending on conditions in your tent.
> 
> It might be hard to control climate in both tents with one fan.


winner winner chicken dinner, I've decided to go with the two t6s, thanx for the help


----------



## Bubba (Oct 15, 2021)

twistedlefty said:


> i have been reading a lot on the topic and some feel the S6 is more than enough for a 4x4, maybe even a 5x5, as they never run their fans higher than half way.
> this is a little hard to believe with the auto control you mentioned varying the speed frequently.


I prefer their 8 inch for 4x4. 6 inch I use for 2x4.
The 8 inch moved about double the air and the 4x4 is in an upstairs location ( warmer,) so I need more ventilation. 

6 inch moves some more than 4 inch. BIG jump with the 8.

Bubba


----------

